

China steams ahead with world's fastest train - cwan
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/7230137/China-steams-ahead-with-worlds-fastest-train.html

======
rsuttongee
Just like Dubai is rising ahead with the world's tallest building?

~~~
Frazzydee
China actually has a sufficient population to make this a worthwhile venture.

